# What do you use to store honey in



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

HI, had a question what do you store your honey in?? DH says you can use a tin container. I'm thinking no that would not work, because it would leave a metalic taste in the honey
Barb


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I save and use various glass jars. I may end up buying some honey jars this year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

It's hard to beat glass jars and they aren't hard to come by.  Five gallon plastic buckets are the norm for larger amounts and Food Grade drums are used for even larger amounts.


----------



## stranger (Feb 24, 2008)

I only get about a hundred jars a yr and like the glass mason jars, I also use pt and half pts as i give away a lot.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

You can usually get free food-grade plastic buckets (4-to-5 gallon) at local bakeries. I get mine at Walmart. The frosting for cakes comes in the buckets and they often give them away, or sell them for a nominal charge.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

To answer your original question, before food grade plastic buckets, the norm was what they called 60 lb. tins. I have never heard of them causing a metallic taste in the honey, or any of the other foods they were used for.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

We use glass canning jars. They work for honey and maple syrup!


----------



## ostrichlady (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone, and thanks Iddee I'll stop calling my DH nuts. You all are great!
Barb


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

i use plastic honey jars.

justgojumpit


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Five gallon buckets. If I could handle larger I would. The bigger the better I think. 

Stuff seems to crystallize a whole lot faster when there is less honey to crystallize. I only jar my honey as I sell it or gift it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

250 gallon stainless steel milk bulk tank. Of course the compresser has been removed.

 Al


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Hey Alley, what kind of pump do you use? Or is all dump and bottle?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We use a honey pump (I think it is the gear one from Kelleys.) to move the honey from the extractor tru plumbing that lets the honey pass thru a strainer into the tank. The tank sits up high enough so you can place a 55 gallon drum under the drain if you want to fill one. I made a stand so you can sit a 5 gallon pail under the drain and bottle from that.
We use a cirulating pump to move hot water tru the jacket to warm the honey for easier/faster draining. The paddles work very well for blending too.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't have a lot of honey but what we have the kids love ... We store it in pails we got from a bakery ,, they are food grade and free ,,, mostly get 4 gal but there free .. so to me four gal is the size to use .... I also get what I use for wine there to .. the honey mead was great .. I know some of you dont make wine or mead ,, but between the bee keeping and making wine ,,,, it keeps me out of trouble ... No I don't make much wine , and only have a ( small ) glass a few times a week ,if I think of it ..
tom


----------

